# FEEDING Argentine black and white TEGU



## *Beckie* (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi guys, I was wondering if someone could advise me, there are lots of care sheets out there for tegus but they dont go into detail about feeding.

I'd like to know how often you should feed a two year old tegu and what amount should you be feeding also?

I'm having him at the end of week so just getting organised really.

Beck :-D


----------



## jamesmark1990 (Jan 20, 2011)

hello every 2 days maybe 3 should be fine just 2 chicks or rats they can eat loads iv just got one 3 days ago shes 4 month old shes pretty big i feed her every 2 days i give her 1 rat or 1 chick plus in between i give her bits like ill offer her abit of boild egg or tuna she loves everything lol


----------

